# Marijuana Passions and the chef!



## the chef (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello Family! Wasn't going to do this but seen alot of people jumping ship or just plain give up and the only problem is....the ship's not sinking! We hit some rough water but the girls still afloat! Like many others i learned to grow on MP! Since joining on i've seen alot, learned a buttload and still am!!! I lost alot of good stuff but oh well there plenty more in my arsenal to do here! See that's the thing.......IM NOT THROUGH!!!!!!! I started here and i'll finish here! MP gave me a chance....and for the almost 2yrs of being a loyal and i mean loyal member i feel it only right to give MarP and the mods the same chance i was given! Sounds fair don't it! It wasn't until this year i signed onto 2 other sites! Thats my limit! I like other have signed on to cannnetics and i also everyonce in awhile post on Strainhunters but MP is HOME and always will be! So I'm here....like my growing patiently waiting for the 12/12 switch so the magic can happen again! This to me is like waiting to put your girls to flower! If you rush it your buds are gonna be krap! We get alot from MP and the staff here.....bout time we gave back a little.....after all....all we have is time! If you decide to leave and never come back best to ya! If you stay Marijuana Passions i feel will never be like it was...an empty medium.....hehehe...now we get do our stuff and make it like it never was! A new strain....a MP stain created by all of us! I can.......will be something new and exciting! Like when ya get a new strain from the Tude you've never grown before..ya know......or am i just stoned!!!!!! It's up to you as far as ol cheffy goes.......I'm here and as long as Marp and the staff will have me....i'll always be a member here! Your brother in ganja...The Chef.


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 15, 2011)

aww, i feel all warm and fuzzy inside.......must be the herb.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 15, 2011)

Good post chef. 
Ive seen allot of people get rattled about the problems we've been having lately. 
The mods can only do so much and Marp has let some know that things are being fixed slowly. The people who make MP what it is are still here and aint going anywhere. If those who want to leave because of a little set back in some info then the door is open. us who learnt what growing MJ is all about here and have made good friends along that journey will all be sticking around.


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not going anywhere chef....this will always be my home....regardless of whether or not I post elsewhere as well....I try and look at the positive in this....made some new friends and got closer with some old ones....it is all good.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks chef, me too. You are a big part of what makes MP great.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## gmo (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm here to stay as well.  We are the one's that make MP as it is.  If we jump ship, it'll never be same.  Post your journals and 'they' will come.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not going anywhere either friend. I do have another good site now, we all know where I am talking about, but like The Chef I learned how to grow grass right here. I was taught by folks like 2dogs, HIE, OHC, Hamster, Tater, Hick, etc etc etc. I have misbehaved here, laughed here, learned here and even let out a fart or two. This is my home. I taint afraid to say that Cannetics provided us with a place to gather. Thats gonna work out to be a fine site, and I will be a part of it. MP is home and always will be home for me.

Great post Chef


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I am not going anywhere either friend. I do have another good site now, we all know where I am talking about, but like The Chef I learned how to grow grass right here. I was taught by folks like 2dogs, HIE, OHC, Hamster, Tater, Hick, etc etc etc. I have misbehaved here, laughed here, learned here and even let out a fart or two. This is my home. I taint afraid to say that Cannetics provided us with a place to gather. Thats gonna work out to be a fine site, and I will be a part of it. MP is home and always will be home for me.
> 
> Great post Chef




Well said Tex....as soon as things get ironed out server wise I will be restarting my current grow journal.


----------



## oldone (Jan 15, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well said Tex....as soon as things get ironed out server wise I will be restarting my current grow journal.



     Home Sweet Home.:48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 15, 2011)

The Chef  :48:  now take a deep breathe and chill...  

IMO if this ship dont go down people will not leave...     :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 15, 2011)

:lama: :48: :joint4: :bongin: :headbang2: :bong1: 

I wonder if we can get our old smilies back?  I find it difficult to post without the :w00t: and wink smilies.  And the dancing smilies, too.  And can we get a popcorn eating smilie, too?


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 15, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> :lama: :48: :joint4: :bongin: :headbang2: :bong1:
> 
> I wonder if we can get our old smilies back?  I find it difficult to post without the :w00t: and wink smilies.  And the dancing smilies, too.  And can we get a popcorn eating smilie, too?



Oh, if anybody is in line for a smiley its me!!!!! Popcorn eating smiley on the new server? 
Question, why did we abandon this server to begin with?


----------



## kaotik (Jan 15, 2011)

give it time.
 we've only been back up a short while (and like i mentioned before, some with bad bookmarks may not even know it's up yet)

i've seen many people from our little family elsewhere, even before the crash. and they still posted here. (what's the saying about one basket and eggs?   )


i think for a lot of us MP was our first marijuana forum 'home', and even though some may take hiatus', found more fitting places, or whatever.. most still stop by and most will return soon i'd bet.


*and i vote for a better headbanging/devil horns smiley


----------



## starwarz (Jan 15, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Question, why did we abandon this server to begin with?


the server abandoned us Tex.. It decided to go on vacation with Hick, and then it wanted to stay there..

this would be a good :blink: moment


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2011)

Tex said it for me.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks chef and everyone else here at MP who's head isnt up there arse. This is the first and only forum I joined to get back involved, I met a lot of good people here that are "good people" and although I am not a huge asset to all here and on as much as I wish I could be, many of you really got me up and running with growing again, so as long as MP is up and running I will be running with it, and I will continue to try and contribute to what I can and learn from the ones who actually care here, not only for just a few select peeps either, those who stick with you no matter where your skills are set or what your working with or who you know. I witnessed several on here pull you (me) in and spit you out and blow you off a little much and I must say its not a good feeling, but some are still "REAL". And I hope this place can still be one I want to continue coming to. And no matter where or what else I check out I hope to still have MP. If not only for a the select few who take REAL interest, and to be a contributor to anyone!


----------



## sawhse (Jan 15, 2011)

I am staying for the long haul fer sure....lol this place is great and always will be. and yes, its been really wierd not being able to come on for a bit.. but alls good!. i will admit i smoked alot while its been down..lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 15, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am not going anywhere chef....this will always be my home....regardless of whether or not I post elsewhere as well....I try and look at the positive in this....made some new friends and got closer with some old ones....it is all good.





Good posting hammie. The crash for me is a fresh start on old ties. I have regrouped and am more focused than ever. A new year for a new man.

Cheers! 

:bongin:

Theres always good with bad.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 15, 2011)

ya im with you guys,MP is where I learnt everything I know and i'll be here till the end .I did look around at other site but none compare.this place just has that good atmosphere about it, and the best ppl to talk to. hope this place gets back to its full potential.


----------



## budculese (Jan 15, 2011)

it's hard to let go of your first , so i'll be staying .
i do believe in the need for a back up , just in case


----------



## nova564t (Jan 15, 2011)

Its good to hear from my growin,smokin,tokin friends I will also be restarting a grow journal soon.:banana:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 15, 2011)

Very sane post there Chef.  

MP was my first... I hadn't even cracked a bean when I showed up here. I'll never be more than a novice grower but that's just because that's all I need. 

My work gig has morphed so I won't have time to lurk 16 hrs a day for a while... but I'm here. I'm also over at cannetics and I check in with our crew at BB. I find value in all three forums. But I notice I'm sorta tribal by nature and always gravitate to those members I've "met" at MP. In my mind, they already have "cred" just because they are from this forum. 

I'm relieved to see we still have MP. I confess, I wondered if the place was dead until I saw Hick had posted. 

Greetings HICK - I was worried about you man . 

going with the flow here... 

Shout out to stinky and 2Dogs .


----------



## niteshft (Jan 15, 2011)

It's been a looooong couple of weeks for me. I checked out a couple other forums but this one has spoiled me so bad I never was able to regester with any other. Good to be back and continue my learning and am glad to hear those that are staying for the long haul......I need you.
 I did my harvest over the past couple weeks and probably would have waited longer if MP was up and running, it was too, early and I lost alot of production. Oh well, I have started a new grow and working on others so planning to start a grow journal soon. I'm hoping that the migration to the new server will bring any new posts with it.
 Peace and happy growing to all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2011)

This will always be my Home,,but I do stop by another Forum because so many MP peeps hang out there sometimes. Helped when this Forum was down. I was all wonely.:fid:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 15, 2011)

This all reminds me of that funny Broke Back Mountain quote, "I cant quit you!" lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2011)

:bolt:


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2011)

.........wish the thank you button was back!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 15, 2011)

Good post chef, I was rattled a bit myself with the loss of all that data, but once u leave home for a while you remember how much u miss it.  I can say this much cannetics is certainly no MP. 
I'll be getting my journals up and running again once the site does.


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2011)

Right on family........see MarP Were still here brother!


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you OHC. 

No matter what MP is the only place that feels like home Im drawn to this place and many of you members, I have much respect for you. Some very caring people here.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 15, 2011)

Careful with cannetics guys, when i check were the site is based it comes up in the Uk. Considering I'm not legal i wouldn't put my details on that site. They must have had enough of MP members going there as they have disabled the registration lol. 
Ah This will always be home to me. Anywhere else feels alien to me.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 15, 2011)

Good Morning HIE, I see you down there....

I will run a back up journal, like I used to do, but dang, this is the place called home.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 15, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Good posting hammie. The crash for me is a fresh start on old ties. I have regrouped and am more focused than ever. A new year for a new man.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


 
TOA, you were one of the first peeps I got to talk to when I came to mp.. I am very glad to see you still going strong brother..


----------



## nvthis (Jan 15, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Careful with cannetics guys, when i check were the site is based it comes up in the Uk. Considering I'm not legal i wouldn't put my details on that site. They must have had enough of MP members going there as they have disabled the registration lol.
> Ah This will always be home to me. Anywhere else feels alien to me.


 
The registration was never completely open there.. It is a unique site that requires member verification before complete initiation..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2011)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> I am not a huge asset to all here



You are as valuable as all of us Stinky  

Nobody is better than the next person, we are all together here as equals.





			
				Jericho said:
			
		

> Careful with cannetics guys, when i check were the site is based it comes up in the Uk.



Well said Jericho.



> We will introduce a programme to preserve the ability of the security, intelligence and law enforcement agencies to obtain communication data and to intercept communications within the appropriate legal framework  We will put in place the necessary regulations and safeguards to ensure that our response to this technology challenge is compatible with the government's approach to information storage and civil liberties



hXXp://wiki.openrightsgroup.org/wiki/Intercept_Modernisation

:holysheep: 


Back to business.

I first joined MP in May '07 and will be here until it or I fade into distant memories.

I have huge love for this site and its members.

I also have joined Cannetics, if MP vanishes or crashes again, it is my lifeline to keep in contact with my brothers and sisters.

I will not post any pics on Cannetics, it would be highly unwise for me to do this  

eace:


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 15, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You are as valuable as all of us Stinky
> 
> Nobody is better than the next person, we are all together here as equals.
> 
> ...


Thats what makes you cool right there. Awesome attitude.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 15, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You are as valuable as all of us Stinky
> 
> Nobody is better than the next person, we are all together here as equals.



Much appreciated friend, I want it to feel that way here again.
 Texas is right on


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2011)

Well said HippyInEngland.


----------



## weedmasta (Jan 16, 2011)

Im just glad alot of you guys are back.. im not a big contibuter but im a big reader and learner, and you guys always have the answers for people even if they are newbs. i love here cuz we understand what it means to come together for the same common purpose.. im home to stay


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

alot of people are addicted to the site...and just like with any other addiction if you take what they want they cen get testy....means mp is good shiz lol......... :holysheep:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 16, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> alot of people are addicted to the site...and just like with any other addiction if you take what they want they cen get testy....means mp is good shiz lol......... :holysheep:



well said


----------



## heal4real (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey peeps,

I am still one of the newbies and I am addicted to this site.
The people are friendlier here and yes I went to the other site
and it is nice, but not my home. 

I hope we can get all our bells and whistles back or even better stuff.

Love and Peace
Heal


----------



## AlienBait (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been gone for a while.  What did I miss?


----------

